

PyCon UK 2012 - d0ugal
http://pyuk2012.pyconuk.org/

======
RutZap
Coventry??? Really? I mean .. it's fine for me ... I'm in Birmingham .. but
still.. Coventry? I really don't want to hear about python devs getting
stabbed by chavs!

------
antihero
Coventry? Fuck that. Travel in the UK is really expensive and thus it's better
to do events centrally.

~~~
grifaton
Really? The UK's centre of population [0] is apparently Appleby Parva in
Leicestershire [1], which is less than 25 miles from Coventry [2].

[0] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_of_population> [1]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appleby_Parva> [2]
[https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Appleby+Parva&daddr...](https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Appleby+Parva&daddr=Coventry&hl=en&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=14.95462,39.418945&geocode=FbfJIwMdUHbo_ynDNkNudlV3SDHQfEdYqxwOCg%3BFSaqHwMds8_o_ym3Im5lUbFwSDGJBk9W9WD2BA&mra=ls&t=m&z=10)

~~~
antihero
Hmm, well it's only a 3 hour train journey, perhaps there will be some advance
fares available.

------
lclarkmichalek
Will pricing be (roughly) the same as last year?

~~~
moreati
Yes, the pricing will be very similar to 2011.

~~~
lclarkmichalek
Awesome, it's great to see such a reasonable priced conference. Unfortunately,
I won't be able to attend; the UCL term starts on the 26th of September. Hope
it goes swimmingly anyway.

------
idleloops
I can't remember there being a Tech centre there. Is this new(ish)? Coventry
isn't all bad. There's some beautiful countryside around there. And it used to
be fortified - an independent! It's just a shame they went all concrete jungle
on the place.

